# Padron 1964 Anniversary Pyramide (M) Cigar Review - Amazing



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Don't ever question yourself about why you may be aging cigars, as I have recently done. I pulled a few out of my humidor, which were very disappo...

Read the full review here: Padron 1964 Anniversary Pyramide (M) Cigar Review - Amazing


----------

